# Cant Beat A V Blade W/wings



## ServiceOnSite

I Never Knew How Much You Can Stack With A V Plow


----------



## Supper Grassy

you stack that whole pile with the truck and plow?


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Ha Ha I Wish. Thefirfst One I Did With A Loader. This One I Did With The Truck. This Is At A Local Mall Here In Cheektowaga Ny


----------



## ServiceOnSite

This Was The Lot That I Cleared With Just The Truck No Loader!!


----------



## Scottscape

Looks clean!


----------



## Supper Grassy

Looks good


----------



## ford6.9

is that an 8.2 or 9.2 v. Looks like you had some funpurplebou


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Its An 8'2 With 12'' Wings This Is My First Time With A V Plow And A Wouldnt Have It Any Oyher Way.


----------



## OneBadDodge06

I am very unfamiliar with Boss plows.....but are those Boss manufactured wings? Any special mods you have to do to the vee?


----------



## ServiceOnSite

there just like the boss wings. someone made them for me. they rock. wesport
no mods needed


----------



## 92XT

ServiceOnSite;444138 said:


> This Was The Lot That I Cleared With Just The Truck No Loader!!


WAS THERE 1 OR 2 INCHES


----------



## Wicked500R

ServiceOnSite;444138 said:


> This Was The Lot That I Cleared With Just The Truck No Loader!!


The truck that did that has a scraping issue at full angle...I'll bet the Hummer did that? His truck frame needs to be lowered to function properly. And he's going to burn through cutting edges... I don't think I would be happy with that job...JMO


----------



## Wicked500R

Oh 'ya...That is the Hummer I see at the end of the lot...Sorry to say what I said


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

ServiceOnSite;444240 said:


> there just like the boss wings. someone made them for me. they rock. wesport
> no mods needed


ur headlights and plow lights r both on whats the deal?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Looks like a lot of snow left on that lot to me ?


----------



## NBI Lawn

Your truck is sweet :salute:. I think I may find someone else to help with the plowing. That Hummer looks sweet but it just isnt a good plower as evident by the photo. Toss some salt down and I am sure its fine but ya dont want to take a chance loosing an account like that for something so dumb.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

that was about 3 inches total fall. i plowed the lot with my v not the hummer. what do you mean about the angle??? it leaves the marks like that with wings on. the wings have rubber cutting edges that seem to kinda leave darker marks. the salter was in there right after my truck pulled outta there.

wiked500r do you work at dons welding???


----------



## ServiceOnSite

it does look like both headlihts are on lol. the truck lights are the only ones that are on. i havent had a chance to see y the plow lights dont work. i pluged them in on a different truck and they work fine so i know its something on my truck


----------



## 92XT

ServiceOnSite;444138 said:


> This Was The Lot That I Cleared With Just The Truck No Loader!!


now i'd nuke it and write it up.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

92XT;445200 said:


> now i'd nuke it and write it up.


what the hell does that mean???


----------



## NBI Lawn

ServiceOnSite;445191 said:


> what do you mean about the angle???


Looks like only half the blade is scraping


----------



## ServiceOnSite

its just the outter wings that leave it clean down to the black pavment. im hoping that after some more use it equal out across the board.


----------



## firelwn82

I think the wings edges are longer than the moldboard edge thats why its doing that. You should cut or grind them slightly above equal. What I mean is since there rubber you should leave them like a quarter inch or so longer cause they'll fold on you and equal out. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

or just keep plowing and mabey they will were equal


----------



## f250man

I bet that takes all day to plow the whole lot with just one truck. But looks good.


----------



## Grn Mtn

*possible adjustment needed...*

lot looks fine to me, and most certainly will be clear after the salt kicks in.

however, I would agree that some adjustment needs to be made to the plow judging by how 1/2 of the blade width is not clear to pavement and the other half is. What angle were you at? were you cornrowing to the right or left or were you in v-mode straight or angled?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

There is a blade out there that will scrape that whole lot, not just the outside edges. Has wings too.


----------



## firelwn82

Yep call it a Blizzard she's sweet :}


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Grn Mtn;445465 said:


> were you cornrowing to the right or left or were you in v-mode straight or angled?


I thought cornrows were those things that people have in their hair?



firelwn82;445705 said:


> Yep call it a Blizzard she's sweet :}


Well, since you said it, you're right. Scrapes better than any V plow I've had.


----------



## nms0219

onsite, hows the backrack, also arent you doing those churches in w. seneca? You'll have to come by the yard and see the loaders I got this year. Nick


----------



## ServiceOnSite

dosent take more than 2 hours with 3-4'' on the ground. you gotta remember something here. all i have to do is get the snow outside of the gates. then i have a loader come by and grab the snow.

as far as direction goes it was angled both ways. go down angled left come back up angled to the right. 

nms0219 got the shaft on those churches in west seneca. where do you have the new loaders at?? ive been getting quite a few calls about leasing some new one due to the fact that many people havent this year. give me a call sometime.


----------



## nms0219

Loaders are on burkhardt ave in depew behind the cell tower. Going to build the new shop their as soon as I work out the details with the town.:realmad: I got a great deal on them this year. cause as you said nobody wanted them this year.


----------



## nms0219

pm me your # dont know what i did with it, i like the graphics on the truck. have to talk to you about the concrete work for the new shop thanks nick


----------



## ServiceOnSite

look at the truck closer 716 444 6613. let me know what you have in mind for the concrete.


----------



## nms0219

duh.... will do. by the way i went with volvo this year I got 2 L160E's with 16' collapsible box blade so i can run them down the road.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

those are some nice loaders. ill take a ride down by your place some time tomorrow


----------



## nms0219

both loaders are out working today, one is moving logs/brush in cheektowaga, the other i loaned out to a buddy in w.seneca to move an old semi-trailer so it can be hauled away to the scrap yard. The trailer is burried clean up to the top of the tires in mud. should be fun trying to get it out without breaking the dam thing up into pieces. Give me a call sometime and we'll set something up.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

are you still doing county clean up???


----------



## 92XT

ServiceOnSite;445206 said:


> what the hell does that mean???


nuke (burn the ice aka( s a l t )
invoice......( aka write it up ) to get paid....... business lingo


----------



## nms0219

Yes I'm still doing strom clean up part time. Contract ends at the end of the month. Just bid on stump grinding for the county today. I'll know if I get it on tuesday.


----------



## SnoFarmer

The wings look good
Nice job on that lot

Never mind those buzzard owners it soudns like their jealous of your stacking capabilities.

Even thew no one asked them for there input

Yea I would be really concerned about that trace amount of snow.
You could probably see the asphalt through it if you were looking straight down.

After you brake in the edges a little more it will clean up as good or better than a buzzard and you can hit things with your wings with worrying about bending them like you do with a buzzard.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;448719 said:


> The wings look good
> Nice job on that lot
> 
> Never mind those buzzard owners it soudns like their jealous of your stacking capabilities.
> 
> Even thew no one asked them for there input
> 
> Yea I would be really concerned about that trace amount of snow.
> You could probably see the asphalt through it if you were looking straight down.
> 
> After you brake in the edges a little more it will clean up as good or better than a buzzard and you can hit things with your wings with worrying about bending them like you do with a buzzard.....


Jealous? Only old farts get jealous.


----------



## SnoFarmer

well that would be you and me??....old?

sorry, I could not help me self .... you know....

You know how I really wish I had a buzzard but I can't quit my Boss habit....


----------



## Little Jon

yeah, I tried to get a buzzard once...but the boss wouldnt let me! hahahahaha..................ahahaahahahahaha


----------



## ServiceOnSite

i still think a v blade with wings would smoke a buzzard plow any day of the week


----------



## Mark Oomkes

ServiceOnSite;449439 said:


> i still think a v blade with wings would smoke a buzzard plow any day of the week


Think what you will, but it won't. A Blizzard will outscrape and outperform a V all day long. And before you say it, I've had 4 Boss V's and 2 Fisher V's. So my comments are coming from experience, not what I've heard from my friend's cousin's brother's best friend.

The only people that really need V's on these sites is the guys in CO, AL, and Nova Scotia, NB area.


----------



## ALarsh

When you got the new wings installed, you should have had a new cutting edge installed at the same time. They installed my wings last monday along with a new cutting edge. Scrapes clean. I kep the old cutting edge cause it still has plenty of life left in it. I will put it back on once I wear this one down. Once you get a new cutting edge on it will scrape clean.


----------



## SnoFarmer

92XT;445200 said:


> now i'd nuke it and write it up.





92XT;447477 said:


> nuke (burn the ice aka( s a l t )
> invoice......( aka write it up ) to get paid....... business lingo


what school of business tought you that lingo


----------



## ServiceOnSite

thank you for that i never heard that one myself. i even tryed to use it as well while out plowing got some funny looks lol


----------



## J&R Landscaping

The stacks in the 2nd pic are nice! I didn't think the boss blades had that much rise to them.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Mark Oomkes;449484 said:


> Think what you will, but it won't. A Blizzard will outscrape and outperform a V all day long. And before you say it, I've had 4 Boss V's and 2 Fisher V's. So my comments are coming from experience, not what I've heard from my friend's cousin's brother's best friend.
> 
> The only people that really need V's on these sites is the guys in CO, AL, and Nova Scotia, NB area.


so let me ask you this. if i dont put my plow in the scoop or the v position and i just use it in a straight way whats the difference between my v blade with wings and your blizzard?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;449484 said:


> not what I've heard from my friend's cousin's brother's best friend.
> Hey hey easy there,,
> That's who told me about the blizzards.
> 
> The only people that really need V's on these sites is the guys in CO, AL, and Nova Scotia, NB area.


Anyone who plows narrow alleys ,roads need one too
I use the ^ all the time, it would take you twice as long to do it with a straight plow like a blizzard.
To have a straight blade angled all the way to one side and pushing piles off to the side is a wast of time.
You can not just angel the plow and go when you get 15 inches of snow in one storm.

You need a V "^" plow... hummm I wonder why all Those old plows were ^ plows

:xysport
You didn't think I was going to let your propaganda go unchallenged? lol:waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

ServiceOnSite;452521 said:


> so let me ask you this. if i dont put my plow in the scoop or the v position and i just use it in a straight way whats the difference between my v blade with wings and your blizzard?


none
But you can hit things with your wings with out bending them.
You didn't need to modify your new plow to get it to perform properly.

He will tell you it scrapes better and it may but it weights more too,
so it should.

Nothing stacks as good as a Boss not even a blizzard.

He had me thinking about a blizzard at one time.
That was a mean nasty trick Mark

They both have there + & -


----------



## Alaska Boss

*Alaska is AK*



Mark Oomkes;449484 said:


> The only people that really need V's on these sites is the guys in CO, *AL*, and Nova Scotia, NB area.


If you meant Alaska in this list, (which I think you did), it would be "AK",.. not "AL",.... I think most of the snow plowers in Alabama could get by with straight blades...


----------



## TurbDies2500

That thing plows real clean.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Alaska Boss;452564 said:


> If you meant Alaska in this list, (which I think you did), it would be "AK",.. not "AL",.... I think most of the snow plowers in Alabama could get by with straight blades...


  

Umm, yea, AK. Pardon the brain fart.


----------



## csx5197

how'd you know huge snowpiles are my favorite. Thanks


----------



## PolyPlowBoss

I love my v-plow. It gives me a lot more control than my old meyers. I like being able to move the snow to another spot rather than just to the side. Using the < "scoop" to move the snow reduces buildup in undesirable places.
I hardly ever use the wings as they just chatter and don't work to great. But I've got a few tips in this thread.
The only thing I like about the Blizzard, is not having to get out and handle the cold metal in the cold wind to put your wings on.prsport


----------



## ServiceOnSite

i havent had to take my wings off yet. i think that rubber edge is wearing is nice not as bad with the marks as it was before.


----------



## Indy

I think he means, salt it and send them the bill !??


----------



## 4evergreenlawns

Nice job nonetheless. You prove adding wings to a V plow is a great way of getting improved production from what you have. The fact that you are using a truck mostly like also allowed you to get the job for much less that someone that was bidding with all loaders doing the work and you mostly likely have a higher margin. So why beat on a guys for coming up with a way to earn a contract and offer the client service. 

BLIZZARD v. V PLOW - Different conditions result in different outcomes. I have plowed with both the MVP and Blizzard 810 side by side and they each have their +/-. Until the next new plow design is proven on one can tell any other person about what is the BEST/WORST plow. Although in most cases my 810's and 8611LP's do scrape pretty clean I can not see that the pictures shown can be called NOT A GOOD SCRAPE. What is there like 1/16" if snow down the rows. Like as if salt is not going to burn that right off, and if it is really cold alittle moisture left will not help the salt activate in a untraveled lot like a mall lot after hours.

It was mentioned that he has a need to plow pile out of the lot through a gate for the loader. I am not sure I would do the same with any of my Blizzards. Unless the gate opening could squezze 3 - 4 yards of snow at over 9' wide through it. If not this set up if PERFECT for the conditions. 

What makes it wrong??? The color of the plow? The configuration of the plow? Or just that someone else on the planet came up with a way to deal with the situation they faced and they did not have to ask one of the plow gods before they did it? 

The MVP did give me some time savings in a few lots I plowed at that time. The 810 outplowed the MVP in the larger lots and as my account list changed so did the demends of my equipment so the 810 just made better business sense. I could not say I would NEVER own this or that plow as I can not tell you where my business wil be in the years to come. If I was to have a demand for servicing smaller lots where putting snow piles in limited area I would go back to a MVP in a second. Same goes with any lot that you are limited on windrowing. This is where the Blizzard design really makes up time. 

If others are going to sling mud at least they could explain why their viewd hold water. Funny how people seem to need to force their view down others throat every chance they have as if having a different view or different expereince make what others have to say wrong or not worthy. When you have to point out how great you and your plows are every chance you can EVEN when the thread topic has nothing to do with it, it really takes away from the thread and seems to be disruptive when nothing posted seemed to add vaule. I think they call this flaming, trolling, bashing, or something to that effect. 

Thanks for sharing. Someone else here might be in the same situation and need to come up with a way to get the job done. You have added to the informtion gathering process by taking the time to put the info out there. Those that are pissing on you over which headlights or and uneven scraping are really missing the point of this type of forum. Furthermore, is takes time to gather pictures and start a thread others should take that into consideration. I like seeing what others are doing and it added to my information base which who here knows all there is to know about this industry???

Ron G.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Gee Ron, long time no talk. Hope all is well, since you never replied to my e-mail.

FWIW, I agree with you on the V-plow\Blizzard issue. As I have stated once or twice or maybe more, just going to refute real life experiences with both types of plows if someone says something contrary.


----------



## ServiceOnSite

the " gates" that i have to push the snow out of are 7'6 x 20 the pics of the gate are in the plowing with an h2 thread


----------



## ServiceOnSite

im sorry brain fart the pic of the gates are in the first few pics


----------

